# Swiss Chard Ok for IBS/Fodmaps?



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

I had a BAD dirty diaper this AM - yuck!

I've read that Swiss Chard is ok for fodmaps etc but am suspicious - a couple times now I've had it for dinner and had a messy stool and feeling yucky the next AM.

I've also had grapefruit - which should be ok? This after a day of constipation.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well sometimes people do have non-dietary triggers, and may have dietary sensitivities that any diet doesn't account for.

So you could have some sensitivity to it, or could be it in combination with other things (what the whole diet on those days adds up to fodmap wise).


----------



## ibsad (Nov 25, 2013)

I would give it a week, test it again and try.

I know for me Swiss Chard and all dark greens are fine IF COOKED. I cannot tolerate any veggies raw apparently which is such a bummer!


----------

